# Tu no voltes rodó



## Mei

Hola a tots!
 Tu no voltes rodó.
Ahir mirant  la tele van deixar anar aquesta frase, no l'havia sentit mai però m'agrada.

La coneixeu? Suposo que és el mateix que dir: et falta un bull o no hi toques, oi?

Gràcies

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola! 

Doncs no l'havia sentit mai, no, però sona que deu voler dir alguna cosa així, sí  

Jo el que dic més és "tu no hi ets tot!" ...hehe


----------



## Samaruc

Tampoc no l'havia sentida mai. Una alternativa: Et falta un regó.


----------



## Mei

> Jo el que dic més és "tu no hi ets tot!" ...hehe


 
Sí, aquesta l'he sentit moltes vegades.




> Et falta un regó.


 
Aquesta no. Em recorda quan es diu "et falten un bull" o "un parell de minuts",  m'agrada!


També dic molt, directement, "estàs sonat/ada" o "no hi toques".

Mei


----------



## Laia

Estic com un llum


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Estic com un llum


 
Ui, d'aquest en som uns quants! 

Doncs és ben fàcil dir: Està boig

 Nens, acabo de al.lucinar, tinc un amic que sempre diu "aquest està xalat" i em pensava que era incorrecte però surt al diccionari: 

xalat2 -ada 

[probablement del cast. _chalado_, d'argot caló] 
_adj_ Boig. _Està ben xalat, aquest!_

Seguirá investigant... 

Mei


----------



## Laia

Una altra: Estic tocada del bolet. Jeje .

La meva iaia diu _xalar_ per dir que s'ho està passant bomba. Per exemple: ahir vam menjar uns llagostins que..., nena, hauries d'haver vist com xalàvem tots!

També em diu que estic xalada (amb el significat que tu dius), també...


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Una altra: Estic tocada del bolet. Jeje .
> 
> La meva iaia diu _xalar_ per dir que s'ho està passant bomba. Per exemple: ahir vam menjar uns llagostins que..., nena, hauries d'haver vist com xalàvem tots!
> 
> També em diu que estic xalada (amb el significat que tu dius), també...


 
 Jo em pensava que "xalar" era "jalar", es clar que quan menjo, m'ho passo teta!


----------



## Laia

Doncs ja veus que no... jeje
Potser he posat un exemple confós, però no me n'he adonat...
Jalar* seria menjar.
Xalar seria fer alguna cosa (com per exemple, menjar) amb gran plaer.

*_Jalar_ en català seria "algo així" com _endrapar_


----------



## Mei

Ah, "xalar menjant" seria "disfrutar menjant", oi?

Mei


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Estic com un llum



El meu pare solia dir "com un llum d'oli en un dia de vent!" 

I parlant d'oli... m'imagino que em direu que no, que no, però per mi "perdre oli" sempre ha volgut dir no tocar-hi gaire... 

Ah, se m'acaba d'acudir... no tocar ni quarts ni hores!


----------



## Roi Marphille

senyoretes!
_que veniu de l'hort?_  

betulina, m'encanta el dels quarts i les hores! l'havia sentit alguna vegada. No es pot perdre aquest!
el de _voltar rodó_ no l'havia sentit però està súper bé! quasi que el penso utilitzar!

PD: vaja _conxorxa_ que munteu totes plegades!!!  

beijinhos
Roi


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> El meu pare solia dir "com un llum d'oli en un dia de vent!"
> 
> I parlant d'oli... m'imagino que em direu que no, que no, però per mi "perdre oli" sempre ha volgut dir no tocar-hi gaire...
> 
> Ah, se m'acaba d'acudir... no tocar ni quarts ni hores!


 
Bé de fet té sentit, perdre oli, no carburar, no funcionar... no estar a punt.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Ah, "xalar menjant" seria "disfrutar menjant", oi?


 
Exacte!



			
				Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> vaja _conxorxa_ que munteu totes plegades!!!


Per què?? jeje... Uneix-te a la conxorxa!



			
				betulina said:
			
		

> I parlant d'oli... m'imagino que em direu que no, que no, però per mi "perdre oli" sempre ha volgut dir no tocar-hi gaire...


Nens, jo per perdre oli entenc una altra cosa... jeje


----------



## Mei

> Uneix-te a la conxorxa!


 
Quants més serem, més riurem!  




> Nens, jo per perdre oli entenc una altra cosa... jeje


 
 jo entenc el mateix però he pensat que pot ser se'ls diu això perquè es pensaven que estaben sonats, qui sap!  


Mei


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Nens, jo per perdre oli entenc una altra cosa... jeje



Sí, sí, ja ho sé....  m'ho han dit més d'una vegada i de dues, per això ja no ho dic, però de petita ho havia sentit molt en el sentit d'estar sonat, no sé d'on pot venir, pot ben ser el que deies tu, Mei, que no funciona bé...


----------



## Laia

Home, mmm
Suposo que això de "perdre oli" tal com l'entenc jo, ve directament del castellà, no? I per tant, dubto que tingui a veure amb el "estar com un llum d'oli..."
No ho sé.


----------



## Mei

Sí, és clar, jo tampoc crec que vingui del llum d'oli. Només deia que potser als homosexuals els diuen que perden oli de la mateixa manera que a algú que no està bé del cap perd oli... ara que ho penso, és molt bèstia aquesta idea!!!  El que s'ho va inventar és un animal!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ah, no, no crec que un significat tingui res a veure amb l'altre, seria molt rebuscat. Cada un deu tenir un origen propi i han acabat tenint "el mateix nom". Jo volia dir que potser es diu (o es deia) _perdre oli_ en el sentit d'estar boig (estrictament) pel que deia la Mei de no funcionar bé. ...Qui sap!


----------



## tuvir

Podriais decirme que significa en castellano pues aunque entiendo mucho catalán naci en Figueres pero no he vivido allí estoy intentando saber cada día más vocabulario Adeu un patunet.Leyendo estos foros recuerdo mucho vocabulario cuando mi madre me hablaba en catalán de pequeña.


----------



## Laia

tuvir said:
			
		

> Podriais decirme que significa en castellano.


 
Literalmente,
"tu no voltes rodó" --> "tú no das vueltas redondas"

Creemos que significa "tú estás loco".


----------



## Mei

jajaja, es como si tuvieras un mecanismo a base de piñones y poleas en el cerebro que no giran bien y por eso creemos que significa estar loco o algo parecido.

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

tu no voltes rodó = tu xiules al llit!

me l'acaben de dir!   que guapa no?


----------



## betulina

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> tu no voltes rodó = tu xiules al llit!
> 
> me l'acaben de dir!   que guapa no?



Ostres! Quina gràcia! Això deu venir d'allò que em deien de petita... "Qui canta a taula i xiula al llit té l'enteniment molt petit"!


----------



## Anna Più

betulina said:
			
		

> Ostres! Quina gràcia! Això deu venir d'allò que em deien de petita... "Qui canta a taula i xiula al llit té l'enteniment molt petit"!


 
o una altra versió...
Qui canta a la taula i xiula al llit, té el seny com un cabrit! 

Però no voltes rodó, a mi em sona a "no estàs fi", en el sentit de que te'n passa alguna...
O desbriejo? 

Salutacions!
A+


----------



## valerie

Sabeu que?

_No voltes rodó_ podria dirse en frances: _tu ne tournes pas rond_, es a dir, lo mateix, si ho entenc bé


----------



## jfierroc

betulina said:
			
		

> Ostres! Quina gràcia! Això deu venir d'allò que em deien de petita... "Qui canta a taula i xiula al llit té l'enteniment molt petit"!


 
Sí, a mi me la deien: qui canta a la taula i xiula al llit
                            no té el seny "complit"

Entenc que complit es refereix a no tenir tot el seny o no està del tot bé.

De tota manera veig que hi ha moltes alternatives i/o variants. Us imagineu com deurien ser les cançons dels trobadors? Nosaltres que formem part d'un bocí de temps molt acotat i heu vist la de variants que té una frase feta o rodolí?

Salut.


----------



## Roi Marphille

jfierroc said:
			
		

> Sí, a mi me la deien: qui canta a la taula i xiula al llit
> no té el seny "complit"


sí, "complit" és una forma de participi _antic i/o dialectal_ :
*PARTICIPI**PASSAT*                       complert complerta complerts complertes  *PARTICIPI**PASSAT (alternatiu)**complit* complida complits complides
En Català Central crec que es diu més aviat: complert.


----------



## Laia

Em sembla que el dialecte on es diu "complit" és l'occidental, però puc estar ficant la pota.


----------



## betulina

Anna Più said:
			
		

> o una altra versió...
> Qui canta a la taula i xiula al llit, té el seny com un cabrit!
> 
> Però no voltes rodó, a mi em sona a "no estàs fi", en el sentit de que te'n passa alguna...
> O desbriejo?
> 
> Salutacions!
> A+



Què vols dir, Anna? No t'acabo d'entendre... No et sona com a "no tocar-hi"? del cap, vull dir. Jo "estar fi" ho relaciono amb l'estat físic, o sigui, que no em trobo bé, si no estic fina.

Salut! (mai millor dit... hehe)


----------



## Anna Più

betulina said:
			
		

> Què vols dir, Anna? No t'acabo d'entendre... No et sona com a "no tocar-hi"? del cap, vull dir. Jo "estar fi" ho relaciono amb l'estat físic, o sigui, que no em trobo bé, si no estic fina.
> 
> Salut! (mai millor dit... hehe)


 
Hola Betulina,
Potser he embolicat el "no estar fi" amb "el voltar alguna cosa"...
Tu no estàs fi: fisicament
Tu voltes alguna cosa: fisicament (grip...)

Tu no voltes rodó: Potser si té més a veure amb el no tocar-hi de cap...

Espero no haver embolicat més la troca... 
Salutacions,
A+


----------



## betulina

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola Betulina,
> Potser he embolicat el "no estar fi" amb "el voltar alguna cosa"...
> Tu no estàs fi: fisicament
> Tu voltes alguna cosa: fisicament (grip...)
> 
> Tu no voltes rodó: Potser si té més a veure amb el no tocar-hi de cap...
> 
> Espero no haver embolicat més la troca...
> Salutacions,
> A+



Ah, entesos! Ja t'entenc  Sí, "em deu voltar un costipat"... Ui, ho he dit diferent de tu... tu voltes un costipat o un costipat et volta a tu?  Déu n'hi do la mà de coses que surten aquí!!


----------



## Mei

betulina said:
			
		

> Ah, entesos! Ja t'entenc  Sí, "em deu voltar un costipat"... Ui, ho he dit diferent de tu... tu voltes un costipat o un costipat et volta a tu?  Déu n'hi do la mà de coses que surten aquí!!



Jajaja, jo crec que el costipat et volta a tu... ell és el llop i tu la llebre 

Mei


----------

